# AGIST thread



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Some threads are sexist, this one is AGist...LOL Just for 45 years old and over

How old are you and how old do you feel? That is the question this time, not "to be or not to be" this time.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I opted for being young and feeling old ... at the same time, on other days, I am old and yet feel young.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Oh woe is me I am old and just lately feel old, I do hope it will pass.

OK who is the one that is young and feel young in this old persons thread?????


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Martin, you make me feel so young...


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

i've felt old since I was 11 years OLD


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Im 52...I feel the same as I did when I was 32. I just have to remind myself that Im no spring chiken any more. I dont want a repeat of the School sports day incident a couple of years ago. ( Ouch!)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I must be old. I immediately get irritated by the mis-spelling of words like AGEist


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

^^Yep, irritability is _the beginning of the end_.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> I must be old. I immediately get irritated by the mis-spelling of words like AGEist


Yup but don't forget that English is not Martin's first language.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

I am 54 and I don't even think that is old (well except to 22 year old children ).

I am still trying to make up my mind what I want to be when I grow up.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I am 14 and I feel about 60 when I post in these forums.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I'm 23 and I don't care about anything but my lawn, and people not being on it. I skipped a few stages in life.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm 14 and up until last year I have had no knowledge in any social network at all. I now know enough about Internet forums to get me through my retirement without being hassled about not being able to use a computer.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I am 14 and I feel about 60 when I post in these forums.


Hah. You still act 14 though, so don't sweat it.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm not old. Today, old age began at 75, and I'm 70. Let's say I'm "mature". But I don't feel that way. Many times I got surprised of my age and thinking how the hell I come to 70. Really have I lived so much?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Hah. You still act 14 though, so don't sweat it.


Are you saying I act more mature than you now?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

It mostly depends on how the arthritis is doing. Sometimes when I bowl particularly poorly ... .


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Yup but don't forget that English is not Martin's first language.


I made up this word...I didn't know really that they was one...It seems absurd to me to keep the E for ageist...It doesn't make any difference...does it? I haven't look at the dictionary either...Thus, this word is kind of Martin's word. Even if English is not my first language...
Merci, bon Dieu! I believe I don't have a first language...I type badly in every language...and I have many mistakes when I type in Russian!

- I was born in Argentina and I went to a Scottish (Scott) school. My father was British and my mother French. I think I have said this several times...I learnt some Italian with people in Argentina and Portuguese by "accident" in Brazil...I don't think in words, then, for me when I speak I have always to TRANSLATE my "images" into words. For me a language is a limitation.
I don't even know if I speak better one language than another. I could say that when I speak Spanish people know I'm Argentinian, when I speak French, people think I am French....But when I speak English, probably people know that it is not my mother tongue. I pronounce many words very well, other maybe not that well. I am 60 years old now and I feel like 25. I was born a fighter, being young I was a bit communist and I think I'm still...I am still rebellious, I hardly can accept unfairness...That's why I launched the discussion about the Bill 78. I am extremely in shape and go to the gym 3 to 5 times a week. I am not fat and I have a nice muscular body.
My handicap: I smoke. I love smoking. That's enough for now. Then, I answered: I am old and I feel young. I'm in love with my wife.

Martin


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Sid James said:


> ^^Yep, irritability is _the beginning of the end_.


NO! It is the end of the beginning.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Many young people feeling old? Oh, that's sad, isn't it?

Martin


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Badinerie said:


> Im 52...I feel the same as I did when I was 32. I just have to remind myself that Im no spring chiken any more. I dont want a repeat of the School sports day incident a couple of years ago. ( Ouch!)


Did you have one of those as well?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Are you saying I act more mature than you now?


No never, I wouldn't have put you a year over eleven.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

sospiro said:


> I must be old. I immediately get irritated by the mis-spelling of words like AGEist


Oh, I wouldn't let it get you down--you understood what he meant for heaven's sake did you not?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm 74 and realise how little I know when I read all the posts by the know-it-all punks that abound here.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Yes...as I said before, *I made up* this word...and indeed I misspell it (I didn't know the word really existed) ! I am so so so so so so sorry. By the way, how is your Spanish? and your French? How about your Italian or your Portuguese or your Russian... I think my English is not *that* bad...

LOL

Martin


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Yes...as I said before, *I made up* this word...and indeed I misspell it (I didn't know the word really existed) ! I am so so so so so so sorry. By the way, how is your Spanish?  and your French? How about your Italian or your Portuguese or your Russian... I think my English is not *that* bad...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Martin


Take no notice they are just jealous of your rather unusual and interesting English, most of them probably can't speak it particularly well in any case.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Yes...as I said before, *I made up* this word...and indeed I misspell it (I didn't know the word really existed) ! I am so so so so so so sorry. By the way, how is your Spanish? and your French? How about your Italian or your Portuguese or your Russian... I think my English is not *that* bad...
> 
> LOL Martin


@ Martin, Since you *created* this word, you can spell it any way you wish, non?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

samurai said:


> @ Martin, Since you *created* this word, you can spell it any way you wish, non?


Thank you!

Martin


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ Martin, My pleasure, amigo! :wave:


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

samurai said:


> @ Martin, My pleasure, amigo! :wave:


LOL

Martin


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)

The thread for 45 year olds has attracted some young ............. ones


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Andante said:


> The thread for 45 year olds has attracted some young ............. ones


Apparently...It's not bad...not bad at all...When I was 20 I felt like 30....When I was 30 like 28, at 40...32...Now, worse, maybe 28! And I turned 60 in December! I guess, having a musical studio at home, with my son who's a musician, young people going and coming and talking to me all the time...Going 4 to 5 times a week to the gym and everybody telling me I look much younger...It doesn't help me to feel my real age. LOL

Martin, young at heart


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

sospiro said:


> I must be old. I immediately get irritated by the mis-spelling of words like AGEist


Yes, you are right, you must be! I hope your Spanish and/or French is better than my English...

Martin


----------

